# eth0 not installed [Closed]

## marvaneke

Hi,

I have with the command :

lspci :

Ethernet controller : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet

I have with the command :

make menuconfig

Device Drivers --> Networh device support --> Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) -->

<*> SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Support

I have recompile the kernel with the command :

make && make modules_install

but it do not recognize the eth0

Where am I wrong ?

Regards.Last edited by marvaneke on Wed Aug 08, 2007 9:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dan

```
mount /boot
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
```

```
make && make modules modules_install install
```

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel stuff, so moved here.

----------

## pezplaya

make sure you are using your newly compiled kernel, and also make sure the module is being loaded:

```
lsmod
```

----------

## marvaneke

Hi,

I have coded :

cd /usr/src/linux 

make menuconfig

make && make modules modules_install install

I have changed the file /boot/grub/grub.conf so it started with the kernel /boot/vmlinuz

but it is still : 

ifconfig eth0

--> "Device not found"

Have an idea ?

PS : eth0 works fine with the boot installation CD.

Regards.

----------

## marvaneke

I have tried :

lsmod

the answer is a empty list ?!?

perhaps it is normal because all the modules are compiled into the kernel.

when i try :

modprobe sis900

the answer is :

module not found

Have an idea ?

Regards.

----------

## Dan

do you have loadable module support built into your kernel?

```
        [*] Enable loadable module support    

                       [*]   Module unloading 

                       [*]     Forced module unloading  

                       [*]   Module versioning support   

                       [ ]   Source checksum for all modules   

                       [*]   Automatic kernel module loading   

                                                                                    
```

----------

## marvaneke

Hi,

I have recompiled the kernel with the options "loadable modules". The kernel-2.6.21* is bigger.

I have reboot the machine.

I have tried :

lsmod

the answer is still a empty list !

when i try :

modprobe sis900

the answer is :

module not found

Have an idea ?

Regards.

----------

## drescherjm

Also are you sure /usr/src/linux is the correct kernel and not some different version. Did you copy your kernel back to /boot?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> the answer is still a empty list ! 

 

You can not go any further until that is fixed. Did you mount boot? does ls -al /boot show your new kernel modified today at the right time?

----------

## gerard27

Hi marvaneke,

Since you apparently built a monolithic kernel there are no modules.

So lsmod wil return nothing,no modules.

It might be better to compile your kernel with the ethernet as a module.

Then when you do modprobe <module-name> you will get output that might be

of use to troubleshoot.It might be necessary to put the module-name in

/etc/modules.autoload.d/<kernel>.

When the module is loaded this way it will probably activate udev to connect

to the hardware.

Building a monolithic kernel usually gives all kinds of problems,better use modules.

Gerard.

----------

## marvaneke

To drescherjm :

Q : Also are you sure /usr/src/linux is the correct kernel and not some different version. Did you copy your kernel back to /boot?

A : Since I use the wonderful command from Dan "make && make modules modules_install install" the copy of the new kernel to the /boot is automatic, and since the grub.conf contains the line /boot/vmlinuz.

To Gerard van Vuuren : (Gooie morgen  :Wink:   )

For a reason that I don't understand the selection of :

Device Drivers --> Networh device support --> Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) -->

<*> SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Support

was not more selected.

I reselected it, to include it into the kernel, and it WORKS.

I have well noticed your remark with including not in the kernel but has a module.  I will thing at it if I have a futur problem.

Thanks to all of you.

Regards.

----------

## drescherjm

I see. You ended up building it into the kernel instead of a module. This usually gives the least grief but you loose the ability to restart or upgrade the driver as you would if it was a module.

----------

